# Tan coloration?



## barlowe (Apr 30, 2006)

Is it common for some Maltese to have a little tan color in them? I have seen a few with some tan color and the little boy we just got has a little tan on the ears and the paws. It's realy hard to notice unless you get really close.
The rest of the little he came from were totally white but my daughter fell in love with this little guy and I just couldn't say no.

I am in no way interested in showing him so trying to make him totally white is out of the question. I was just wondering if this is a common thing in Maltese.

Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (barlowe @ Jun 21 2008, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594773


> Is it common for some Maltese to have a little tan color in them? I have seen a few with some tan color and the little boy we just got has a little tan on the ears and the paws. It's realy hard to notice unless you get really close.
> The rest of the little he came from were totally white but my daughter fell in love with this little guy and I just couldn't say no.
> 
> I am in no way interested in showing him so trying to make him totally white is out of the question. I was just wondering if this is a common thing in Maltese.
> ...


*<span style="color:#00BFFF">It is considered "normal" for Maltese to have lemon or tan coloring on the ears, and sometimes you will notice a spot or two on their backs. This is indicitive of good pigmentation in their lines, and it may or may not fade as they get older.</span>*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Slight lemon/tan colouring is permitted in the breed standard, so I'd say that means its fairly 'normal'

From the ANKC:

QUOTE


> Colour: Pure white, but slight lemon markings should not penalise.[/B]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mr Wookie has a tanish spot, that I wish wasn't there and was told that it's in the very same place as a important Past Champion had, and Wookie has him in his bloodline... that is one strong gene for sure. Also one night when I was online, I saw a BEAUTIFUL photo of a Show Dog, low and behold there was that same spot. I emailed the breeder to ask about this dog and found out, that he and Wookie have the same Past Champion in their lines. :mellow: I would never "wish" Wookie away but, it boggles my mind that, this gene as not bred out by now.

Also I have seen many Maltese with tan in their ears.

Melanie


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

My Kaia is all white with a slight tan in her ears but I think that is because she is 1/2 pom although I find her to look more maltese what do you guys think??? mom was akc maltese dad akc pom


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 2 malteses that have this tan thing and another that is totally white. I was told before that true white maltese are not the actual malteses. And usually they have other breeds in their parentage. I don't know how true it is but my malteses that have lemon tan on the ears are nearer to the maltese temperament than the true white 1. But then again, it could be a gender thing. Since the true white is a male. :biggrin:


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

QUOTE (barlowe @ Jun 21 2008, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594773


> Is it common for some Maltese to have a little tan color in them? I have seen a few with some tan color and the little boy we just got has a little tan on the ears and the paws. It's realy hard to notice unless you get really close.
> The rest of the little he came from were totally white but my daughter fell in love with this little guy and I just couldn't say no.
> 
> I am in no way interested in showing him so trying to make him totally white is out of the question. I was just wondering if this is a common thing in Maltese.
> ...


 Nayla has a little tan in her hears and in her back and I was wondering the same thing. But it's so light you really have to look close to see it. I was under the impresion that maybe there was some kind of mix in her breed, but thanks to this forum I'm sure she is pure breed maltese. I truly love her so much. Our babies are all so special don't you think?


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

in the country I'm currently residing in, we have a BIS maltese for a couple of years in the early 2000s. That maltese have tan on the body as well.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

<div align='left'>Tina


----------

